# STP West Coast Spring Gathering 2011



## Dameon

Where: San Francisco, Golden Gate Park
When: March 2011

So me and my girlfriend would like to do a bit of a gathering this year. We haven't really had any for a while, and it's been fun to do in the past. However, I'd like to do something a little different from previous STP gatherings. It seems to me that going off into the woods and camping and drinking is fun, but not very in line with the culture of the site. What if, instead, we were to gather in a city?

So I'm tentatively setting up a gathering for March, in San Francisco. In Golden Gate Park. Since the park is so large, and police mostly only bother with the entrance to the park, if we were to go a little bit deeper in, we could potentially gather without police interrupting, if we're relatively low-key and smart. Plus, since Golden Gate Park is so easy to sleep in, especially deeper in, everybody should be able to find places to sleep without getting caught and ticketed.

I have some ideas for exact places, one in particular, but to further avoid any chance of police involvement, I'd like to keep the exact place to word of mouth. However, I'll also create a group where people I have some acquaintance with can discuss exact places and timing. Thus: http://squattheplanet.com/groups/stp-spring-gathering-2011/

Here's some basic things to keep in mind:
The location may be a mile or two into the park, or even further.
Cops might show up. Keep your alcohol and weed low key, or risk a ticket.
You might be risking a ticket anyway.
You may wish to scout out a nearby sleeping spot BEFORE showing up. Rangers DO patrol the park, so you could get a ticket if you get caught.
There's a sit/lie law in Frisco now, so keep that in mind while spanging or busking.
Aggro will not be tolerated. If you're going to be an angry drunk, please be an angry drunk somewhere else.
Alcohol and weed are fine, but if you get caught by a ranger/cop with them and go to jail, it's your own fault.
Please no heroin, crack, meth, or cocaine (seriously, where are you getting cocaine anyway?). Don't care if you do it somewhere else, just not in this particular social situation, please.
Yuppies may be around; try not to scare them bad enough that they call the cops.
Try to bring at least enough booze for yourself. It's not too hard to spange or busk up what you need.
CART OUT YOUR TRASH. If you can bring it in, you can bring it out. If cops or rangers DO come, and there's a lot of trash lying about, we'll get way more trouble.

Additionally, me and my girlfriend have a van now, so we should be able to cart in people with their belongings and booze.


----------



## BelCh

Excuse me , Could you tell me how to get to San Fran CIsCo : ) ??? love that line  especially whilst in san fran csco lol


----------



## agony

i plan to be in san fran during this time..will for sure be attending!!


----------



## MiztressWinter

This sounds like fun. The bf and I'd like to come.


----------



## Mouse

there's a sit/lie rule now? suck!

golden gate is super easy to sleep in. I used to crash right new hippy hill on a back path to the bathrooms by the tenniss courts. joggers would hop over us in the early morning lol


----------



## MiztressWinter

When did that sit/lie rule start? I was there in about august and it wasn't being enforced then


----------



## rsproutseb

The law went through a few weeks ago but won't be enforced until February 2011.

Police to begin enforcing sit-lie ordinance in February | abc7news.com


----------



## Mouse

last time I was in LA they had just dropped that law. now SF goes and enforces it? that's ironic


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy

shit... if i can make it i will.


----------



## Cardboard

Should move it to the albany landfill... I definitely wont be there, but its not far off, everyone could get there quite easily on transit, and there is a lot less chance of getting fucked with by the law and or locals.
Just a thought.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Albany Bulb (landfill) does sound like a better idea :>)
We could also cook/have fire at the bulb
and not have to hide like we would have to do in GG Park.
Gathering in GGP will also attract sumfuck parasites...........................
Either way I will try to make it. I'm not that far up the 101.
And even go to a show at Gilman Street which is right nearby !

What dates where you thinking ???

Linda/Ziggy
[email protected]


----------



## Dameon

If Albany Bulb is more popular, we can do it there...I just thought it'd be fun to do it in a major city, where everybody can spange and get to the spot easily. If we have to load a bunch of people onto the BART, at $5+ a person, the costs add up pretty quickly. You can do it for free if you know how, but that's neither here nor there. At the right location in Golden Gate Park, our chances of confrontation with the authorities are really pretty low, if you consider the size of the park and how secluded some spots in it are. I'm not too worried about scumfuck parasites...as long as nobody brings them, there's no problem there. Besides, some SFSF are friends of mine.

I don't want an elitist gathering, and I really think the idea of doing this in the middle of a major city is in line with the "squatter" theme, plus it's good for the kids coming in with packs who need to spange/busk for money for booze/supplies. If 20 people come and DON'T have to spend $5 each to ride the BART up to Albany, that's $100 right there.

Right now, I'm thinking the middle of the month somewhere, probably on a weekday so that we wouldn't be sharing the park with very many people.


----------



## seasonchange

so down for a frisco gathering.


----------



## Dameon

Looks like me and my girl probably won't be able to make it to SF by mid-March, thanks to van problems. This event is canceled for now, unless somebody else wants to take over.


----------



## madewithpaint

i'll definitely be there. ive been a housecat trying to finish school but i should be done by then. plus i'm only like 45min south of sf.


----------



## Filth

im R.S.V.P. in' right now save me a "we overfilled the park" hat.


----------



## Poking Victim

BART fare should be a nonissue. No matter what side of the Bay you have the gathering on, there will likely be attendees utilizing BART. 
The freight yard is in the East Bay anyways. Hitchhiking is just as likely to land you in the East Bay, also. 
Golden Gate has water and bathrooms. Albany Bulb has no patrols; it has one portapotty at the entrance.
Personally, I'd rather see a gathering at the landfill. I drive and it's easy to deliver water/people to the landfill, plus you can park overnight in GGfields' adjacent parking lot.


----------



## christianarchy

i might be in the area at this time. albany bulb is sweet and i'd be interested to hang out a bit. probably only show up if its early march though.
christopher.


----------



## seasonchange

i did hear that the sf police dept does foot patrol and fly over the park every night keeping their eyes out for homebums/kids like us. i've camped there before, but only for a night. didn't have an issue, but there were only two of us. i'm down with golden gate for tentative plans, or albany bulb (though i haven't heard of it 'til now). 
i'll look up a few more options sometime soon.


----------



## Diagaro

I think this is good - the 101 aspect.
Submitted for disgussion, I know of a place on the 1, midpoint of Monterey and SLO - a place in big sur
Wile fires are somewhat outlawed I have had em before, seen my brethern hitchhike SR-1 lotsa times, plus If I'm in the area I'll have my van, and I think more vehicles would show up. The close stores are expensive and the hours of operation suck balls but if enough booze and food was gotten in monterey or SLO a gathering could sustain for weeks with little to no need for reupping.


----------



## mikey mayhem

Keep in mind that there is a clay oven and compost toilets at the bulb and being able to have a fire is nice.....


----------



## BrainDeadUnit

If this still goes on, I think I'll make it out there. Plan on heading west anyway.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Yeaaaaaaaa !
I'm up for coming if it's at the Bulb, but not in GGPark.
Can we make a decision if this is going to happen or not and if YES when ??
I live not far from SF, have the time & energy and I'm up for helping organize.

Maybe organize around anything cool happening at the same time ?
Plus it's not the far from Gillman street for punk shows etc .
And there is ALWAYS a ton of free food at Peoples Park in Berzerkley.
If people need to spange. busk whatever so desperatley,
The Bulb is off San Pablo Ave and not too far from telegraph.

The Haight sucks and we will get hassled by cops.
At least at the Bulb we can set up camp, cook and be not that far
from drinking water, food, etc. And NOT get hassled by cops.
People live/squat at the Bulb all year round.
I'm just thinking logistics here !

And we could always send peeps out to dumpster dive/water runs etc.
ie: share the cost of bus tickets.

So anyone up for this ??
If peeps want to do it in GGPark go ahead.
But I'd rather do it at the Bulb.
Anyone interested email me DIRECT (Not at my STP account, I rarely check it )
[email protected]

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## dahllia

just need one more post


----------



## Beegod Santana

Its true!! Helicopters fly over the park every night with heat scanners looking for dirty kids sleeping in the park. Those camping tickets that you aren't required to pay are sure worth the millions that the helicopters cost. Its basically a well known fact that everyone on haight street is out to rob you, if the cops don't beat the living shit outta you first. Obviously a better idea is to have a gathering in the mist of a bunch of peoples' year round squats with fires and a buncha drunk kids, cause thats the best squatters etiquette you can practice.


----------



## Mouse

dahllia said:


> just need one more post



don't do that kinda shit. I'd warn you but I'm lazy.


----------



## seasonchange

anyone care to finalize some dates on when this is going down? i'm thinking i won't be able to make it now, since i'll be in tx for skull x skull. is this happening in march for sure, or can this be moved to early april?


----------

